

Ask HN: Visiting SF, would like to visit startups/tech companies - mcarrano

Hi,<p>My girlfriend and I will be visiting San Francisco for the first time between October 11th-18th.<p>We already have our itinerary for the places we want to visit but we also want to try and visit some startups&#x2F;tech companies.<p>My girlfriend is a UX&#x2F;UI designer and is interested in learning how design is implemented at various companies.<p>I am a software engineer and interested in learning about the technology used at various companies. In particular, I am interested in companies that have an Android application. I&#x27;d like to get a better idea on how companies build and test their Android applications.<p>My contact info is in my profile.<p>Thank you
======
jpd750
I recently visited and visited Epicenter Cafe down SoMa area. It is literally
all startup during the day. I'd check that out

